# Triton MOF001 guide bushing problems



## WoodguyCO (Sep 21, 2013)

Today was not a good in the shop. I set up my Triton router to cut a mortise in 19MM Baltic Birch plywood using a 1/4" mdf jig to guide the bit using a Triton guide bushing. The bit used was a PC 1/2" shaft 3/8" spiro cutter. The first pass was about 4mm deep, after cutting about 1" when the bit snapped. There was no sign of the bit hitting anything. Then I switched to a 1/4" sprio cutter I tightened the collet but the bit slide out and went through the test piece. This was the second time this bit has slipped out of the collet.

I need help figuring these problems out. :help: 

Any good ideas making mortises in plywood to attach the sides to the bottom.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tom, I have no trouble with my Triton TRA001 and TRB001. I did have a cutter come loose some years ago, but that was with a Ryobi router and a cheap set of cutters.

Can you try the 1/4" cutter in another router.

Can you check the shaft diameter? 

Are your cutters quality brand cutters?


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Once you install any router bit always tug on it to make sure it is not going to fly out. Also don't bottom out the bit into the collet. I generally drop a rubber washer or rubber o-ring in the collet to prevent the bit from hitting the bottom. Or I place a rubber o-ring on the bit the proper distance from the bottom. As James mentioned the brand of bit may have something to do with the problem. By the way, the diameter of a 1/4" shank is generally .2485" and the diameter of a 1/2" bit is .4985". I had a custom 1/2" bit made and it came back as .50" and it wouldn't go into the router. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tom.

On reading your post again, I doubt the problems you are having have anything to do with the guide bushing.

This appears to be an issue with the actual size of you cutters, or you collet.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tom it's good that you were not hurt and sometimes they break and no one is to blame, if the cutter was not that old then I would think that it may have had a flaw, the load on a router cutter at full speed is a lot so it may have just quit, it also may have not been fully tight so did you make sure that the chuck was fully tight? Either way don't worry about it as it will likely never happen again, NGM


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

WoodguyCO said:


> Today was not a good in the shop. I set up my Triton router to cut a mortise in 19MM Baltic Birch plywood using a 1/4" mdf jig to guide the bit using a Triton guide bushing. The bit used was a PC 1/2" shaft 3/8" spiro cutter. The first pass was about 4mm deep, after cutting about 1" when the bit snapped. There was no sign of the bit hitting anything. Then I switched to a 1/4" sprio cutter I tightened the collet but the bit slide out and went through the test piece. This was the second time this bit has slipped out of the collet.
> 
> I need help figuring these problems out. :help:
> 
> Any good ideas making mortises in plywood to attach the sides to the bottom.


Another cause of a cutter coming loose might be fine sawdust in the collet. I always give the collet a short blast of compressed air before inserting another cutter. Quality cutting bits are a must. There is no consistancy in bit size from the cheapies. Perhaps I'm just lucky, but I have never had a problem with my Triton Router.


----------



## WoodguyCO (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys I want to thank you all for your suggestions on correcting the problem. I tried using a straight 1/4" shank bit in my router after blowing any possible dust out and making double sure everything was tight, no problems. My next step is to try the spiral bit. 
I just marked the broken PC bit up to understanding why PC got out of that business. 

Thank everyone.


----------

